# Ourique - 08/09/2014



## ecobcg (9 Set 2014 às 22:43)

*Ourique - 07/09/2014*

No passado dia 07, houve alguma instabilidade na zona do Alentejo, principalmente na zona mais interior. Tive a possibilidade de me deslocar até Ourique, um pouco mais longe da zona com as células mais activas, mas ainda deu pelo menos para algumas fotos das células que por ali passaram. Relãmpagos é que nada...

Ficam as fotos (as fotos em tamanho normal e com melhor qualidade estão aqui e aqui ):






































Opiniões serão sempre bem vindas!


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Set 2014 às 09:20)

Boas fotos, grandes paisagens!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2014 às 00:08)

jotasetubal disse:


> Boas fotos, grandes paisagens!



Obrigado!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2014 às 01:58)

*Re: Ourique - 07/09/2014*

Fica aqui também um breve timelapse deste dia:


----------

